# Introducing Me and My makeup!



## JessieLovesMac (May 2, 2008)

Hey Guys and Dolls!!
Just thought I would finally introduce myself!! I have been cruising around specktra for the last week or so checking out everyones fotds, tutorials, collections, questions, tips and all the rest!! And though I better introduce myself and what better way to do it by showing you my toys!

I started collecting M.A.C on the 3rd of January 2008! So it's still only a baby! But my how it's grown in the last 5 months!
Before I found M.A.C I was in lust with Napoleon Perdis so I've also included all my Napoleon cuz it's all so pretty!!

Hope you enjoy!
Thumbnails are click able!

Please give me a message to say hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm looking forward to meeting you all!





Full size Pigments (lest 2 right, top to bottom)
Gold, Kitschmas, Rose, Accent Red, 
Rose Gold, Steel Blue, Pink Pearl, Jardin Aires, 
Chartuse, Cornflower, Basic Red, Copperclast,
True Chartuse, Blue,Violet, Rush Metal,
Golden Lemon, Burnt Burgundy, Provence





Pigment Vials (lest 2 right, top to bottom)
Naked, Blue Brown, Sunpepper, Softwash grey, Helium, Dark Soul, Naval Blue,
Lilly white, Fuchsia, Pink Bronze, Forest Green, Copper Sparkle, Pinked Mauve, Tan,
Golden Olive(Glitter), Reflects Gold, Reflects Blue, Vanilla, Old Gold, Teal, Dazzle Ray





















Mineralized Eyeshadows (Left 2 Right, Top To Bottom)
Engaging, Family Silver,
Mi Lady, Earthly Riches,
Tectonic, Silver Smith













Heatherette, All the Lipsticks, glosses, beauty powders and shadows.





Shadesticks
Silverbue , Royal Hue, Sea Me, Gracious Me, Shimmersand, Lucky Jade.





2X Glitter eye liner- Blitzed, Pewter Pink
4x Liquid Last- Poweplum, Aqualine, Visionaire, Point Black,





Paint Pots - Cash Flow, Nice Vice and Royal wink in Fluidline





Paint Peintures- Chiaroscuro, Deep Shadow, Shimma,Chiaroscuro and my baby Canton Candy





Glimmershimmer- Orange Twink, Brickster, Sweet and Shy, Shock and Shine, Nothing Sweeter





Lipsticks
Back Row-  Flesh Pot, Lollipop loving, Melrose Mood, Hollywood Nights
                Sweetie, Upluxe, Cb96, Viva Glam l,
                Odyssey, Pervette, Flash N Dash, Morange





Heatherette lipglass  - Style Minx, Starlet Kiss, Sock Hop, Bonus Beat,
Lipgelee's                - Lu-Be-Lu, Whose that Lady,
Miniature Lipglass      - Courting Rose





Mixing Mediums- 2x water base, 1x Alcohol, 1x Lash, Platinum





Browshader - Malt/Alburn      -Pro Lash Mascara          -Deluxe Eyebrow Pencil  





Invisible Pro Set Powder, NC20 Studio Fix Liquid Foundation, NC25 Studio Fix Powder Foundation, Hullabaloo Highlight Powder





















Pattern Maker eye Palette 








The Following is all my Napoleon Perdis <3













































Thanks For Looking!!
XX


----------



## macmistress (May 2, 2008)

Im in love with your collection. If you ever want to sell em let me know *drools*


----------



## beauty_marked (May 2, 2008)

since only January?!?! omg its drool worthy


----------



## purrtykitty (May 2, 2008)

Wow, you've done since January!!


----------



## sinergy (May 2, 2008)

great collection!


----------



## n_c (May 2, 2008)

Thats a big collection for 4 months...wow!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 2, 2008)

Great collection. Welcome to specktra.


----------



## XxArtisticOnexX (May 2, 2008)

Very nice Collection. So clean and organized.


----------



## Brittni (May 2, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra! Nice collection. I never heard of that other brand before but those face buffers are so cute.


----------



## newagetomatoz (May 2, 2008)

Holy crap!!  That's just since January?!!?  Amazing!!  I so want to steal all your blue shadows and glimmershimmers!!   And welcome to Specktra!  You're going to love it here!


----------



## Obreathemykiss (May 2, 2008)

I concure with the rest, that is amazing, especially since January!  Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (May 3, 2008)

Wow. Awesome collection!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 3, 2008)

Very nice collection - What are the products in the white palettes and packaging? 

Napoleon, lol.  Never mind.


----------



## ashleydenise (May 3, 2008)

Wow, that's alot of makeup since Jan!!! 

I can't wait to see some fotd's!


----------



## BinkysBaby (May 3, 2008)

Wow....your collection will be ginormous shortly.


----------



## stacylynne (May 4, 2008)

WOW holy macness. I love your collection, especially only from Jan.
Welcome to Speckta. You will love it here & everyone is so nice


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (May 4, 2008)

nice collection


----------



## vcanady (May 16, 2008)

The Napoleon makeup looks so pretty! I love your brush collection!


----------



## Lizzie (May 16, 2008)

WOW!
Your collection is FABULOUS!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've only been collecting since Feb and I don't have anywhere near as much stuff as you! (like 1/1 billionth!! ahaha)


----------



## mac*lover (May 16, 2008)

wow that is nice!!!


----------



## melliquor (May 17, 2008)

Nice collection.  You have so much for only 5 months.  BTW... welcome to Specktra.


----------



## glam8babe (May 17, 2008)

great collection


----------



## nunu (May 17, 2008)

Nice!!!!


----------



## anuy (May 17, 2008)

love it!!

why does your lip gelee have a weird cap? that looks cool!


----------



## MisaMayah (May 18, 2008)

beautiful collection? I really wanna try out NP make-up. Any recs??


----------



## littleinkpot (May 21, 2008)

Great collection for only a few months! Impressive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have a question for you. I'm from Australia as well (Melbourne), how did you get hold of the eye shadows palettes and the brush holder? Im actually after the brush roll. I can't seem to find them anywhere and I'm a tad scared of eBay.


----------



## Odette (May 22, 2008)

Impressive! Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## JessieLovesMac (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anuy* 

 
_love it!!

why does your lip gelee have a weird cap? that looks cool!_

 
Haha lol i'm not to sure why! A friend gave it to me when I feel in love with mac!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_beautiful collection? I really wanna try out NP make-up. Any recs??_

 
I love love love the auto pilot range! It does everything it says it does and your make up really will never have a smoother landing!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *littleinkpot* 

 
_Great collection for only a few months! Impressive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have a question for you. I'm from Australia as well (Melbourne), how did you get hold of the eye shadows palettes and the brush holder? Im actually after the brush roll. I can't seem to find them anywhere and I'm a tad scared of eBay._

 
 I got the palette's delivered from the pro store in Melbourne they charge $28 plus postage and the brush belt I got off of ebay!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 15, 2008)

great collection!


----------



## chaffsters33 (Nov 6, 2008)

hey, stupid question, but where and when does mac release pigment vials?


----------



## hawaii02 (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow, I started in February and don't have that much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Awesome collection!!


----------



## TIERAsta (Nov 6, 2008)

So pretty! Your brush collection is major for such a short period of time!


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 7, 2008)

love your collection!


----------



## christinakate (Nov 9, 2008)

I just fell in love with your collection.
Amazing.


----------



## fashioniztah_07 (Nov 10, 2008)

Great Conllection


----------



## makeupNdesign (Nov 10, 2008)

Great collection!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 10, 2008)

Great collection!! I especially love your Heatherette products


----------



## CosmePro (Nov 10, 2008)

Droooling over the brushes!  Most excellent!


----------



## nico (Nov 10, 2008)

your pink traincase is so pretty


----------



## Stephy171 (Nov 12, 2008)

OMGG IM IN LOVEEE your collection is amazing... i was looking the the napolean things you have.... i have 3 of their loose i shadows whichh i love... but now sephora discontinued them... does anyone know where i can get them now?


----------



## slick (Nov 13, 2008)

very nice!

i'm acutally curious to hear how pigmented the fake MAC palettes are...lol.  i wonder if the are similar to the coastal scents palettes?


----------



## user47 (Nov 13, 2008)

Impressive; I've been collecting since Nov. 07' and I'm no where _near_ that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





By the way, where did you get your full size pigment in Blue? I'm dying to get my hands on one! I have a sample size of it now, but it's dwindling away!


----------



## user47 (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chaffsters33* 

 
_hey, stupid question, but where and when does mac release pigment vials?_

 
Pigment vials are usually part of MAC's holiday sets; they come out once a year, usually in November. You can get them anywhere MAC is sold; store, counter, online...etc.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice collection!! I love your Heatherette collection, pigments and the Mineralize Shadow Duos!!! So amazing!!


----------



## trinity27109 (Nov 14, 2008)

Wow, that is an impressive collection filled with some beautiful items! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TJgirl (Jan 16, 2009)

WOW, really nice collection.


----------



## ladyv (Jan 17, 2009)

OMG I like how you have ALL Heatherette collection


----------

